# Building a trailer power washer.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have this car trailer sitting here doing nothing, hasn't towed a car in 2-3 years, heck it hasn't moved either.

Duel axle 24' car trailer.










My problem is besides a tank what do I need to build a power washer? I want to set it up for down streaming as well.

I'm thinking a 150-250 gal water tank (might be overkill).

I've wanted to get a trailer power washer for a while now, may as well build my own instead.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

You need some bolts to hold that tank down 😎


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sell it, buy an enclosed trailer


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

water tank depends on gpm that your washer will be using, most pros go with 8 gpm, that's what I have and my 225 buffer tank is good when the supply is good and sucks when the supply is bad. Make sure you have 2 supply hoses if going with a 8 gpm which I would recommend. if your going with a 4-6 gpm machine a 100 gallon tank would suffice 

Mattt
THanks for that thing I appreciate it!!! let me know if I can return the favor!!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It's December, CD
Relax a little huh


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have this car trailer sitting here doing nothing, hasn't towed a car in 2-3 years, heck it hasn't moved either.
> 
> Duel axle 24' car trailer.
> 
> ...


I don't think thats a good trailer to start with. Way to big i think. Based on what I have. Has anyone seen a WOW Wash on Wheels trailer. They have a fiberglass lid that lifts. fully enclosed. 100 gal water tank, a pressure washer, a haney hose reel and a 35 gal chemical tank. It all fits on a 4 by 6 trailer.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have a 6 by 12 and am running out of room but I have two rigs in it also, but a 24 is way to big for the neighborhoods I work in


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I know it's a big trailer, other than storing my ladders on it for the winter I was thinking maybe use it for some thing.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Dave, you may wanna see if you can find someone to trade for a smaller trailer, so long as it's duel axle. Something to consider before deciding on an open trailer, (in addition to your rig being subject to the elements), is safety.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

If I was going to have a dedicated trailer for power washing I would want something like a tandem axle 12 or 14'. I would be thinking of a large belt driven washer in the 8 or so gpm range. As far as a tank I would think 250 gallon tank minimum, consider how easy and far it is for you to refill. 
I can bulk purchase water locally so a trip across town to load in just a matter of minutes is no big deal, if loading water is a slow process then I would consider a larger tank. 
I would also consider hose reels. 

I would want a complete solid deck and low side rails just to make day to day use easier and safer.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave Mac said:


> water tank depends on gpm that your washer will be using, most pros go with 8 gpm, that's what I have and my 225 buffer tank is good when the supply is good and sucks when the supply is bad. Make sure you have 2 supply hoses if going with a 8 gpm which I would recommend. if your going with a 4-6 gpm machine a 100 gallon tank would suffice
> 
> Mattt
> THanks for that thing I appreciate it!!! let me know if I can return the favor!!


If you Don't Mind Dave, That would be great!

I have to catch up with you, I have a plan on an enclosed setup & would like to hear your input before I pull the trigger... I will let you know when the ducks are lined up.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Matt be my pleasure love talking shop, I will take care of the other thing,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

Before proceeding, I would buy a welder and learn how to use it.

I would assume a lot of the metal work you would use will be aluminum, which is a different fish to "fry" than steel. 

BTW, google "power wash trailer" and look at the images. Most you see are on double axles. They carry around a lot of water.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

[/COLOR]


daArch said:


> Dave,
> 
> Before proceeding, I would buy a welder and learn how to use it.
> 
> ...


I may like welding more and change professions. :whistling2:

I will use our local welding shop for any welding needs. He is good, fast and cheap. (Don't rape people on simple jobs) Plus he destroyed my old Jeep by accident. Long story short, jeeps uni-body was twisted a tad bit, got that straight and had him weld in extra braces. Winter was here. he moved it out back (I was out on tour) he smashed into it with his front end loader and took the nose out and other damage.

He owes me a few more welding jobs for cheap. lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You seem to have a lot of great connections (I think there's a pun there). 

When I built my first trailer from an old '38 ford front end, I bought a Lincoln arc welder and although securely welded my frame work, the welds were UGLY. But it was something I wish I had learned. Something very satisfying about metal work.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

here is a post that may help you

http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/28277-best-power-washing-service/


----------



## S7eelgod (Mar 19, 2019)

For sale in Indianapolis 4.7 at 3500 psi 
4- Hannah reels 3/8”-1/2”
Two Landa pumps 
550gal
Less than 130 hrs
Like new
$7500


----------

